# It's 2013 Secret Santa Time



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It’s Secret Santa Time. Yep – it’s time to get ready to sign up for the Secret Santa Gift Exchange. IMHO, this is one of the most fun events we do here on SM. Please make sure to read through all of the rules prior to signing up for this event.

*How Secret Santa Works (in a nutshell):*
1. You decide that you want to participate in Secret Santa and that you are eligible (see below).
2. You pm me (Lacie’s Mom) your *email address *so that I can sign you up and email you a questionnaire to complete.
3. I will email you the questionnaire.
4. You will complete the questionnaire and email it back to me.
5. Once the signup deadline passes, you will be assigned a Secret Santa Buddy and will be emailed a copy of his/her completed questionnaire.
6. You shop, have fun, go wild and get Secret Santa gifts together for your Buddy.
7. You ship your gifts.
8. You receive gifts from your Buddy, and you pm him/her to let them know that the gifts have arrived.
9. After your fluff opens his/her gifts, you post a reveal in the Secret Santa Reveal section and thank your Buddy.

After the Buddies are assigned, we will also have posts that “hint” at who your Buddy is. This is lots of fun as everyone has fun guessing.

If you have questions about your Buddy, please pm or email me and do not contact your Buddy directly or you will spoil the surprise.

*Eligibility:* To be eligible to participate in the Secret Santa Gift Exchange you will need to be either:
1. A paying subscriber to SM; or
2. Have a minimum of 100 posts on SM – 25 of which must be within the last 90 days.
3. If you have previously participated in Secret Santa or the Annual Buddy Event or Birthday Buddy Event, you must have fulfilled your obligation in the event.

*Spending Categories:*There will be 2 spending categories to choose from:
1. $20-30; or
2. $30-50
When you receive the Secret Santa Questionnaire, you will find a place to check the spending category that you want to be included in. In order to make certain that no one feels that he/she has spent too much or too little on his/her Buddy, please make certain to adhere to the spending limit that you have chosen. You will be paired with a Buddy from the same spending category.

*Secret Santa Assignments:*Secret Santa Buddies are assigned on a random basis. You will be informed the identity of your Buddy by email, and you will receive a copy of your Buddy’s completed questionnaire which will provide you with all of his/her pertinent info such as name, address, fluff’s sizes, likes/dislikes, etc. You may register more than one fluff, however, you may receive Buddies from different households. I will pair households whenever possible to help with shipping costs. Within a week of the end of the signup period, each participant will receive his/her Buddy assignment and a copy of the completed questionnaire. Remember that just because you have “Sally” as your Buddy, it does not mean that “Sally” has you.

*Privacy:*Your personal, private information will only be gathered for the purposes of the Gift Exchange, and the only person that will be given your name and address is your assigned Buddy.

*Shipping Gifts:*Please allow 1-2 weeks for shipping time and longer if your Buddy lives overseas!!! We are putting all our trust in our participants to make certain that gifts are shipped by the prescribed date. There will be a set deadline of December 3rd for mailing out gifts. As you will receive your Secret Santa Buddy assignment approximately 4-5 weeks prior to this date, you will have plenty of time to buy and mail your gifts.

We completely understand that problems may occur which might prevent you from mailing your gifts in a timely manner. If this happens, please notify me by pm or email. We can help you find an alternate solution. We do have an Elves Committee to ensure that participants receive gifts (in case of an unforeseen emergency).

*Gifts:* The questionnaire that you will receive and complete is meant to help your Buddy with suggestions on gifts your fluff might enjoy. Please complete the questionnaire as *thoroughly* as possible. Please DO NOT send USED toys or clothing to your Buddy. Re-gifting an item is fine, but the item must be NEW. 

If you prefer that your Buddy donate to a Rescue Organization INSTEAD of sending a gift to your fluff, you will have a place to indicate this preference on the questionnaire. 

*Receiving Your Gifts:*Your Buddy has put a lot of thought, effort, money and time into your gifts. We will have a special Secret Santa Reveal Forum, and it is very important that you post a thank you in this forum. It shows your Buddy that you appreciate their efforts.

*If You Don’t Receive Your Gifts:* If you have not received your gifts within 2 weeks of the mailing deadline, please pm or email me to let me know. I will contact your Buddy to determine why the package has not arrived.

*Mailing Instructions:*
1. Please put your SM name on the outside of the box so that your Buddy will know who the package is from. Many participants wait to open their gifts, however, they do want to pm their Buddy to let them know that the package has arrived.
2. When possible, please send your package with a tracking number. This can be from the post office, UPS, Fed Ex, etc. This can really come in handy if packages are lost or late.

*TIMELINE/DATES:*
· October 25th – Deadline for signing up and for completing Questionnaires. Your completed Questionnaire must be received by me (email) no later than October 25th in order to participate in this year’s Secret Santa Gift Exchange.
· October 26th -October 28th – Assignment of Secret Santa Buddy.
· November 23rd – Deadline for mailing packages to overseas participants.
· December 3rd – Deadline for mailing packages to participants in the same country as you are (i.e., U.S.-U.S., Canada-Canada, Australia-Australia, etc.)
· December 10th – Date that packages may start to be opened.
· December 31st – Deadline for posting your Reveal

*PARTICIPANTS THAT DO NOT ADHERE TO THE RULES AND TIMELINE OF THE EVENT WILL BE PRECLUDED FROM PARTICIPATING IN FUTURE SECRET SANTA EVENTS.*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Secret Santa time...count me in!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila and I have looked forward to this all year! Count us in!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, Milo will be participating again


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

We are in too!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

PMed can't wait ,this will be my foster fluff, Daisy's first one,I'm so excited for her... I'll have 6 this year...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay!!! Laurel and Dewey are in!!!We loved it last year!! Well at least I did!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach are in


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Thor and I would love to participate!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella and I are looking forward to it! PM'd you  . Thanks for coordinating such a fun event!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't quite qualify but we would really love to be in on it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cyndilou said:


> I don't quite qualify but we would really love to be in on it.


You could be qualified by the Oct. deadline, so go ahead and pm me with your email address if you want to participate.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy are sooo excited!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!

Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!
> 
> Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


Lol I love this, Maggie. They look like "yeah, mom. Girl's gotta shop" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!
> 
> Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


 OMD too funny...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: hey my Centurion card is missing....:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!
> 
> Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


Sweetness and Tessa -- How much did you spend before your Mom busted you???

Maggie -- thanks for the laugh. Such a cute picture. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute Maggie, my Buster would be running around the house with the credit card in his mouth.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!
> 
> Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


 
Maggie YOU OUTDID YOURSELF:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:GIRLS WILL BE GIRLS:innocent:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, we are definitely in. Sent you a PM, Lynn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Please count Abbie and me in!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We want in the fun as well!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey and Emma are definitely in! I'll PM you, Lynn!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone with 2 or more fluffs only do one of theirs?

I'm so tired right now... treatment kickin' my butt. And I start a new antibiotic this week that I will be on thru Christmas... will kick my butt even more 

Is it mean to just sign Grace up?

Gussy loves presents.... I'll probably waffle and do both again. But anyone just do one?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- I used to always have all of mine participate, but the last couple of years I have picked only one.

For example, I think it's hard for someone to have FUN shopping for Secret. She doesn't play with toys, has to have very small treats becaue she doesn't have teeth, doesn't need anymore clothes or bows, etc., etc.

Last year I did Lacie only so this year it will be Tilly's turn and I give them a new toy and treats which is all they really care about. LOL

I also know that Pat (The A Team) has only been doing one of hers for the last couple of years too. there are probably others too, but she came to mind because we had talked about it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa are so excited, they've already started on their wish lists and shopping!
> 
> Wait just a minute! Is that my credit card I see there???? :w00t: GIRLS!!!!!!!


OMG that is a riot! Girls will be girls


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Lynn 

Will sign up for Grace.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Does anyone with 2 or more fluffs only do one of theirs?
> 
> I'm so tired right now... treatment kickin' my butt. And I start a new antibiotic this week that I will be on thru Christmas... will kick my butt even more
> 
> ...


I only do one BarkBox and they share , but I have signed both of mine up for santa.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Woo hoo!!! 1) been waiting for this 2) just the mention of the holidays gets me in such a good mood! Oct-Dec is the best time of the year in my opinion


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Please count us in, Lynn! SS makes Christmas so much better. :aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SS has always been one of my favorite events!!! I'm on the fence though whether to participate this year. Being I'm not on SM as much as I used to be nor am I really able to commit to posting as often I am not sure it's fair to participate or not. But I do love fluff shopping AND B&E always love getting their packages. Poor fluffs get alot less packages now that Summer has taken over the house. Decisions decisions!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I am so in. Last year I was not aware that any of my three liked to dress, thought they wanted to be "nekkid". My sister got them clothes, oh my, you should have seen them prance around. Lily loves a prissy dress better than food.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Count us in! Simba is ready, his dad gave him money to spend 😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe, SM's Secret Santa holds such a special place in our hearts. <3
As we haven't been that active online recently, I will only sign one of my kiddos up! 
If that is kosher?  
I remember the pups' first SM SS with such fond memories... 
To be honest, we just love to shop....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cant wait as this will be my first time partipating in the secret santa!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I would love to participate and share the joy with the community that has been so wonderful to me and my fluff ball. I live in Thailand though. So I don't know if it will be too troublesome for whoever gets to be my secret santa. Do you guys mind shipping half way across the globe ?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dognut said:


> I would love to participate and share the joy with the community that has been so wonderful to me and my fluff ball. I live in Thailand though. So I don't know if it will be too troublesome for whoever gets to be my secret santa. Do you guys mind shipping half way across the globe ?


No we don't.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

dognut said:


> I would love to participate and share the joy with the community that has been so wonderful to me and my fluff ball. I live in Thailand though. So I don't know if it will be too troublesome for whoever gets to be my secret santa. Do you guys mind shipping half way across the globe ?


People have the option on whether or not they want to ship internationally  
Luckily, every year people do!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Canada said:


> Awe, SM's Secret Santa holds such a special place in our hearts. <3
> As we haven't been that active online recently, I will only sign one of my kiddos up!
> If that is kosher?
> I remember the pups' first SM SS with such fond memories...
> To be honest, we just love to shop....


 We feel the same way. Such great memories of SS. Despite not being on here as much as in the past I still can't not imagine participating!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

I am so new to this too .....Oh but it sounds like a lot of fun! I would love to sign Toby up for the SS also! So put us down. Oh wait I also got to go do the application too...ok will do that too. Ooh this sounds so exciting...Toby says he can't wait!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump! Don't forget to PM Lynn your email address and get the questionnaire back to her by Friday! Secret Santa is such fun  .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------

